# Mock Advertisement Design Contest, 1 million credit prize



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

450 x 700


Alright time for a new GFX contest, the concept for this one is simple create a mock advertisement for anything, entries should be full page style with dimension in the range of 450 X 700.

Due date for submissions will be one week from today to give everyone plenty of time to sign up and get there submissions in. 

Signed Up.

TOXIC


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

been a while since ive ventured into these parts of teh forum, but if i can get my photoshop up and running tomorow, then count me in, i was never that good to begin with but we'll see if ive still got it lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I miss you Eric, come back to me... really good to see you back in here man.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Guess who's back...
Back again...
Ira's back...
With his crappy designs.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

In it to win it bitches. You guys just entered my world. **** will ensue.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't threaten me with a good time....


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

oh its on bitches


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I miss you Eric, come back to me... really good to see you back in here man.


im always yours toxic 

unfortunatly for me but lucky for all of you, my laptop that has photoshop onm it that i managed to get working again, is currently at my dads house coz i accidently left it there yesturday, which means i wont be able to make the competition


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, I had some fun with Roy Nelson doing my Big Country Cheezburger piece, so it's only fair that I do a Kimbo piece...


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry but N1 may I ask what's up with machida's boobs in the Sokoudjou picture?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine will be up later tonight.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Evil Ira said:


> Mine will be up later tonight.


That's what he said.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

D.P. said:


> That's what he said.














Page ruined!


----------



## splif420 (Oct 6, 2009)

gsp fan and fellow canadian but I had to play with it..


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Is it too late to enter this? Meh can't think of anything good at the moment.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think I'll leave it open till after the weekend, we haven't got many entries and I'm taking off to visit some family for the long weekend.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I wasn't going to enter this because I am busy and have been out of my graphics mood, but since I can still enter something and needed something to do tonight, I shall enter this contest with you graphics dudes.

I assume it doesn't have to be about MMA.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

when poll go up?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Soon man, I've just been really busy lately.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Soon man, I've just been really busy lately.


Sorry bro, im not trying to rush you. And i understand how you would be busy. Just was wondering


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Bumpity bump. 

{any news... sorry to nag, Toxic}


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Bumpity bump.
> 
> {any news... sorry to nag, Toxic}


hey i was thinking the same..

btw. would it be too much to ask you to make me a mousasi sig?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Only paid members can request and use sigs, upgrade then make a request thread an Im sure your'll get a couple to pick from.

As for the contest, I promise I will get on it, I feel bad it has taken so long but I have been busy and its been slipping my mind.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Only paid members can request and use sigs, upgrade then make a request thread an Im sure your'll get a couple to pick from.
> 
> As for the contest, I promise I will get on it, I feel bad it has taken so long but I have been busy and its been slipping my mind.


My mistake, i apologize. I will be upgrading shortly.. and thanks


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Only paid members can request and use sigs, upgrade then make a request thread an Im sure your'll get a couple to pick from.
> 
> As for the contest, I promise I will get on it, I feel bad it has taken so long but I have been busy and its been slipping my mind.


Thx for the update Toxic.

And Intermission -- I've got a couple of new Mousasi sigs I'm working on, so I'll try to knock one out for ya once you're all updated.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dead?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah we just never got enough entries, if those of you who entered want some points for your work let me know.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Yeah we just never got enough entries, if those of you who entered want some points for your work let me know.


I wouldn't complain


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

asketh and you shall recieve.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> asketh and you shall recieve.


Thank you,

sorry about bothering you so much, just wanted to see if I could win


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Yeah we just never got enough entries, if those of you who entered want some points for your work let me know.


Yes, please.


----------

